# What an amazing difference 6 months of growing up can do. Pics included



## Laura Leopard (Apr 26, 2011)

It's amazing how much a horse can change and grow up in 6 months. The first pic is of Cygnet Farm's All Fired Up at 6 months when I first got him, and the second pic was taken this past weekend at his first big show.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW! You have done a great job with him



Love that neck. This makes me want to clip my yearling SO bad.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

VERY VERY nice!!!!



:yeah


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! He looks amazing..this gives me some hope in our horses xD


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 26, 2011)

What a difference, he's stunning!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 26, 2011)

Nuh uhh!! There is no way that is the same horse!



Congrats! You have done very well with him!!!


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 26, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> Nuh uhh!! There is no way that is the same horse!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You have done very well with him!!!



Haaa! If he wasn't so wildly marked I wouldn't believe it either.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous horse!!! You've done a great job with him.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2011)

wow what a transformation in 6 mos


----------



## Mominis (Apr 26, 2011)

What a lovely, clean throatlatch you have on him. Nice work!


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 27, 2011)

I LOVE the posts showing babies to adults! They are my favorites! What a fabulous horse to boot!


----------



## Farina (Apr 27, 2011)

He looks great?

Would you tell me your secret?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2011)

Laura Leopard said:


> It's amazing how much a horse can change and grow up in 6 months.


That, and how much a stellar grooming can do! What a fabulous prep job, Laura!






He looks amazing. How did you do in the show?

Turbo's first big show of the year is this weekend, I'm a nervous wreck waiting to see if he looks as good as I hope he will.





Leia


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 27, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> That, and how much a stellar grooming can do! What a fabulous prep job, Laura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could take credit for his show prep, but I had a fabulous person get his head all shaved and prepped. It was worth it. He got some seconds and 3rds. He was a good boy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2011)

Who said anything about his head? Your hand is hiding most of his facial. I meant his overall sparkle, perfect tail, smooth perfect mane, good coat, all of it!





Leia


----------



## jegray21 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! I saw you at the show! He was so handsome


----------

